# Wtf???



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I just heard that Los Angeles and Los Veges just got a couple inches of snow?...wtf?

must be all that global warming.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah,even Las Vegas got 3''.My son is out there,he measured it.


----------

